
Multi-Trillion Dollar Corporate Debt Binge Now Threatens Markets - samspenc
https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2018-corporate-debt/
======
samspenc
Interestingly, Asia-Pacific dominates the graph: specifically, Chinese
companies seem to have been on the largest debt binges with total amounts
exceeding their American and European counterparts.

